# Tempes_TT Build/Resto...



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

*Tempes_TT's Build*

So Ive decided to finally start my build thread. Im no longer unemployed, so the $$ is flowing again! 

For those of you who dont know, I own a lake silver 2000 TT quattro bone stock at the moment.

Quick _"timelaps of change to the booty"_ booty shots :laugh:

*Stock*








*Smoked Tailights*








*Debadge*










Here are some of my other threads...

Photoshoot of "The Dirty Beast and a couple nosy deer"

I joined the dark side...

This last weekend I also decided to fix a couple things. I was in need of some new wipers, so I got me a pair of bosch marathons...










I also noticed my passenger door was off a little and poked out when it was fully shut...

I should thank idwurks and his thread for bringing it to my attention/curiosity to even look at mine! :thumbup:

*Before...*









*After...*









Some things to look forward to...

Mods...
*3" custom exhaust* - Should be getting this done next week if not this weekend with THIS in the mail Friday night!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looklin good. Now go out there and do some big ass doughnuts in that roundabout in front of your house. And you post it to youtube if you know whats good for you.:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do werk. I wish I would have made a build thread when I started to mod mine


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Do werk. I wish I would have made a build thread when I started to mod mine


It's never too late  ...maybe you can make a "history thread" lol


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> It's never too late  ...maybe you can make a "history thread" lol


Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha Hmmmm


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha Hmmmm


Youre gunna do it. Period.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Youre gunna do it. Period.


It WOULD BE "A HISTORY" thread because I only really need an exhaust and a fmic maybe lol. I'll do it if I can find all my pics:thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

So this weekend I decided to get something done. I just recieved my muffler on Friday, and my 3'' catback is going in on tuesday! 









I didnt want to pay $80+ for a dual rear valance that I knew I wasnt going to keep for very long at all, so I said screw it and had a little fun with this! :laugh: 

I actually didnt have very high expectations for the final product...


















Oh.................................................but it didnt end there....









Yup. I did it. :laugh:


















Now to wait for Tuesday and $$ to get me the osir spoiler lip and valance lol :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:lol.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

=) You're welcome! Is the car quieter now?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


> =) You're welcome! Is the car quieter now?


Haha as a matter of fact it is. When I do 80 now, there isnt an ear piercing whistle of wind anymore!:laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

haha well done!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Update.... 

So there was a slight change in plans with my 3" cat back...Long story short, My buddy said In order to fit my muffler, there would have to be some pretty big bends in the piping that in turn would negate the whole point of having an exhaust for high flow purposes (_at least higher flow then stock..._), and since I also told him a while back that I was planning on dropping it, he said 3" would cut real close to scraping once dropped. So I ended up with a 2.5" exhaust with a glasspack... I wasnt really a fan of glasspacks at all mainly just from what Ive heard and 99% of the tuning communitys opinions... lol 

Well, when he turned the engine on to let me have a listen....its sounded pretty dang sick. For the $300 I paid, it was a steal and I couldnt be more happier with the turnout! 

Ill try posting some videos as soon as I can! 

Here are some pics!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I want video!!!!!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Done.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

That sounds WAY better than I expected - clearly my idea of glasspack is outdated. And the look works too! Love the tips around the piping itself. NICE.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm I was scared when I saw glasspack. Sounds good now, just wait till it breaks in


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So what happened to the magnaflow muffler?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

NVM just read your last post...... I hate to say this but your friend is wrong as I have that exact muffler and am BT and lowered, and have had no problems.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> NVM just read your last post...... I hate to say this but your friend is wrong as I have that exact muffler and am BT and lowered, and have had no problems.


Yeah I know...  Hes more of my brothers friend then mine, but still... I guess I just didnt wanna sound like the guy saying "well ive seen it done, why cant _you_ do it?" specially since he was also cutting me quite a deal imo...

Ill def be going 3" tho as soon as the funds show up to go BT (GT28xx/GT30xx).
Right now the plan is to go chipped k04. :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

ttwsm said:


> That sounds WAY better than I expected - clearly my idea of glasspack is outdated. And the look works too! Love the tips around the piping itself. NICE.


Why thanks! 
My reaction was the same! lol I was super nervous to hear it when I got to the shop... Ive always heard bad feedback on glassbacks....like bad. lol I was almost embarrassed to post the setup, but whatev, turned out nice, and Im satisfied with the rumble. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

FYI it will get deeper in a few hundred miles :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> FYI it will get deeper in a few hundred miles :thumbup:


Woo, excited! :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

*Update!*

Sooo I finally pulled the trigger on the coilovers. They are going in today, actually Im about to get cracking on it in the next half hour 










Lets hope for a clean, headache free install! Pics will be up in a couple hours after the install is done! :wave:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't wait! There needs to be a Twin Cities metro area GTG this summer sometime. Seems like there are several really nice TTs around here.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Tempes_TT said:


> Sooo I finally pulled the trigger on the coilovers. They are going in today, actually Im about to get cracking on it in the next half hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How fun was that right front wheel? if you still haven't put the coils on I have some tips for you.

Good luck car is looking great!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

*Update!*

Soo It took much longer to get the project done. Unfortunately it took me *8 hours* to get the first part done(_tore the front driver side apart and finished rears..._) as I had to tackle this all by my lonesome... :banghead:  luckily my buddy finally made it over to help out and we got it done by around 9-10ish pm... lol

anyway, heres the pics and the mayhem! 


















After messing around with the front and not being able to take the strut out, I took a break and moved to the back.









after about 45 mins...









and finally done... 


















Then on my way to the womans this morning, I did a quick photoshoot lol. Excuse the dirty car...













































Heres some before and after...
*Before: 7-8-2010*









*After: 5-14-2011*









Thats it for now! :wave:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Looks good mate! I'm getting mine put on next Wednesday. Can't wait!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ill def be going 3" tho as soon as the funds show up to go BT (GT28xx/GT30xx).
> Right now the plan is to go chipped k04. :thumbup:


Half steps will always cost you more. Go big go home.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

SteveCJr said:


> Half steps will always cost you more. Go big go home.


this is the truest thing i've ever read... :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

SteveCJr said:


> Half steps will always cost you more. Go big go home.


agreed... Ill learn lol


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes don't take half steps for sure. I had a friend that did that and he said he wish he never spent the money on the baby turbo upgrades and just went BT.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed times a bazillionmilliontrillion


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

*Update!*

Well guys, Ive pulled the trigger on some new shoes last week friday. I decided on *these*. 

I got them in 18x8 front and 18x9 rear with ET 35 all the way around. 

Ill be needing some tires to go along with them. I haven't decided on any yet. 

any suggestions???

anyways, this will be the last thing ill be getting as cosmetics go. Then my main focus will shift to the K04 and all supporting mods. :thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

For all-season in our part of the world, I was impressed by the test results for the Continental ExtremeContact DWS all-season tires in snow. Tire Rack testing in snow: 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=124 

Testing on dry and wet tracks: 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=119 

Not sure what your criteria are, or if you'll keep your current wheels for winter duty and go for a dedicated summer tire on the new ones...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Are you adding spacers all around? I'd at 15mm up front and 20-25 rear.. 

215/40/18 on the 8's 
225/40/18 on the 9's 

Depends on if you want to run stretch or not though..


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

*Staggered*



Tempes_TT said:


> Well guys, Ive pulled the trigger on some new shoes last week friday. I decided on *these*.
> 
> I got them in 18x8 front and 18x9 rear with ET 35 all the way around.
> 
> ...


 
See I have read plenty about how We shouldn't run Staggered wheels on a quatro yet it seems like some people do. Is this a myth or do people not know. Just trying to get a feel for where everyone stands.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You can run staggered, but the rolling diameters must be within 4% all around


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> You can run staggered, but the rolling diameters must be within 4% all around


 This.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> Are you adding spacers all around? I'd at 15mm up front and 20-25 rear..
> 
> 215/40/18 on the 8's
> 225/40/18 on the 9's
> ...


 How much stretch..? I dont mind a LITTLE stretch. 

And I'm thinking 17mm on front and 10mm in back for spacers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> How much stretch..? I dont mind a LITTLE stretch.
> 
> And I'm thinking 17mm on front and 10mm in back for spacers


 This is final et of 10 on a 9" wheel in the rear. 215/40/18 tire. So yours would be 15mm less poke


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> This is final et of 10 on a 9" wheel in the rear. 215/40/18 tire. So yours would be 15mm less poke


 Wow tire width is almost perfect on the rear! Ill still need to figure out what I want for spacers. Im mostly set on the 17mm/10mm, but I may change my mind. 

Do you have any problems rubbing in the rear??


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

*Quick Teaser!*

So I finally got my new shoes in! now just waiting on the guy to see if he can get my tires ordered... sooner than later. 

I decided on 225/40 on fronts and 235/40 in the rear. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Wow tire width is almost perfect on the rear! Ill still need to figure out what I want for spacers. Im mostly set on the 17mm/10mm, but I may change my mind.
> 
> Do you have any problems rubbing in the rear??


 Sorry, missed this. Yes I rub in the rear every once in a while but it's totally tolerable..


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well here it is guys...After a couple phone calls I was able to get the (not so very competent) shop to mount and balance these! 

Had to drive it in 4th all the way home :laugh:









anyway, here are some quick shots from last night! I may plan an actual photoshoot in a much nicer place sometime soon!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Mad envy for those of you with the time + money to make your cars *just right*. Loving this build as it's *exactly* how I'd want to do a silver TT! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not a fan of rader's, but I have to admit the fitment is spot on:thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Not a fan of rader's, but I have to admit the fitment is spot on:thumbup:


Thanks man! :thumbup: 

And as always, to each his own


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

*Heres the latest*

This is what you guys get to look forward to..

Theres quite a few "maintenance" things I want to get fixed, heres the list...


Mostly all the imperfections as far as cosmetics go, were done to the car from the previous owner. 

-Starting with the driver side mirror...








Heard it was common due to the fact that they heat up every time the car turns on...or maybe theyre temp regulated... anyways theres no on or off switch for them. lol They will be getting replaced with "blind spot" side mirrors


-Then theres the antenna that was ripped off or something...its not there anymore and all thats left is a nub...








Im planning on covering it up with possibly a small shark fin antenna cover once I paint my roof. 


-Then theres a lovely ding on the rear fender flare/quarter panel...








Im not quite sure who to get a hold of that does a quality job and doesnt charge an arm and a leg, though this shouldn't be too tough of a job at all to even tackle myself.


-Next comes my lovely bumper which is split down the middle and the skid plate to match. skid plate (my fault) baraly stays on now, even after adding some of my own screws to keep it in place...

















Im planning on replacing my bumper with a VR6 TT bumper (S-Line) and purchasing (probably very soon) the metal panzer plate done by diesel geeks to replace the crappy plastic plate.


-finially, by far my _*FAVORITE*_ find; rust. 

Theres a bit on the edge of the flare over the rear wheel where the quarter panel and rear bumper meet...









Then theres some more lovely rust towards the rear where the quarter panel meets the side skirt, along with some rock chips...









and lastly, even more rust underneath the passenger side door...








Ill be fixing this by getting a fresh coat of paint on as soon as I can get a hold of the bumper, maybe also invest in a clear bra.
Thats so far what I have in mind as far as cosmetic maintenance go. 


As far as performance, most of it will just come together as time moves on, but the plan is officially a gt2871r build.

Hopefully I can start piecing it together this year as well. This will of course means all supporting mods including but not limited to...

-Valves and Rods
-42DD Intake/Airfilter
-Chip tune (not sure by who)
-3" turboback
-Front mount/Dual side mounts (havent decided yet)
-Porsche (brembo) BBK upgrade

Meanwhile, "performance" maintenance will be done including...
-Haldex oil change
-A-Arm/Control Arm bushings (defcon bushings, though ideally just a subframe refresh in general would be nice)
-Engine mounts
-Clean up the engine bay, maybe delete some stuff

The interior has also been on my mind. 
-Ive been thinking of possibly throwing in some Recaro seats (the ones Audi uses on their RS series)
-35% tint to keep cool/"preserve" the leather (and also set off the exterior ) 
-Re-fabricating the inside, maybe some plaid for the roof or something and darker tones, maybe some solid color on the sides(getting board of the all grey interior)
-Of course the gauges, though Im not a fan of the crazy pillar pod gauges (not that they really make any for the TT anyways), so Ill be keeping an OEM+ look. (gauges in vent and underneath radio)

Some miscellaneous mods include...
-Blue Haldex controller
-headlight reflector delete/smoke turn signals
-LED DRL mod (pogea style)

Well, thats whats been on my mind lately! Constructive and positive input is always welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Just a thought since your planning on getting most, if not all of the car repainted, why not have your body shop weld/fill the antenna hole. I had them do mine with my recent body work and it is soooooo nice without the antenna. Might want to take advantage of the opportunity and have the spoiler removed, welded, filled too.










cheers.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Jwhy not have your body shop weld/fill the antenna hole. Might want to take advantage of the opportunity and have the spoiler removed, welded, filled too.
> cheers.


Your TT looks great! 

Ill definitly consider that at least with the antenna! :thumbup:
Unfortunatly Im a sucker for the spoiler as Im also pairing it with the matte carbon spoiler extension with the valance to match.

Even though most like it off, I like mine untouched


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Your TT looks great!
> 
> Ill definitly consider that at least with the antenna! :thumbup:
> Unfortunatly Im a sucker for the spoiler as Im also pairing it with the matte carbon spoiler extension with the valance to match.
> ...


Thanks. FWIW, my guys charged about an extra hour labor for the roof and 4 hours labor for the spoiler work. I thought it was reasonable so told them to press.

cheers.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Quick update! 

Finally after about a year of driving with a broken mirror, Ive finally got it replaced! 

*Before:*









*After:*









Made my day.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well guys, Ive been awfully lazy as of late, so its been a while since Ive done anything or updated anything! so I guess Ill do some quick updates... 

I posted a while back that I was having issues with a leaky windshield washer fluid system... so a couple weeks ago (probably more like a month or so ago) I decided to check out and diagnose the problem... well I ended up just doing an alien delete. 

The work station.... 









I took a quick peek inside to see what could have been the problem. I ended up finding out that the nipple coming out of the bottom end of the alien had snapped off due to most likely bottoming out... so every time I topped off on fluid, it all just ran right back out. 
it was pretty sweet...:screwy: 









I preceded to further inspect the insides of the wheel well before I tore out the other side to remove the bumper and found a clump of rotting leafs with dark soil... lol 




























I think the PO decided to go off roading with that 4x4 status?? :screwy: 

after struggling for a bit, I finally removed the bumper....(its running away from me...) 









well after it came off, the split down the middle seemed a lot worse after I took it off...(this was there from the previous owner...) 

















I really need to get that fixed... with either patching it up and getting a votex lip, or getting a 3.2 bumper. 

Finally removed the aliens (one out of the three screws had terrible placement since you could barely fit a screw driver in there to remove it.... 


















Then I did a really ghetto crimp since the weather turned on a dime and got pretty bad with possible hail coming quick...I had my parents cars outside... so I had to hurry up put everything together asap. 









well thats it for that one... :wave:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

After a year of the annoying BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP, I pulled the trigger on the revised green coolant temp sensor. Very easy install, and only spilled a teeny bit! 

The original sensor was just death compared to what the new one looked like...then again, it was 11 years old... 


















Now to fix my ABS module/sensor! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

looking good bro . 
if you crimp starts leaking , a bolt with the thread covered in silicone then pushed up the hose and crimped works just fine .


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

good progress man.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comment guys! I know its not much of a build thread so far, but Im getting there! 

Ive put the motor portion on hold for the time being as Im now saving up to buy the woman a ring instead! 

So for now, Ive been working on petty/misc items. Also, a panzer plate should be next in line soon here along with getting my ABS sensors/module fixed and some defcon bushings and misc bushing for the suspension. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats on the ring! The fun begins when you save for the wedding  haha. (I'm getting married on Oct 29th myself)


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> congrats on the ring! The fun begins when you save for the wedding  haha. (I'm getting married on Oct 29th myself)


Hey thanks man, and thats great! :thumbup: 

Im quite excited! The girlfriend will be surprised! She knows its coming, but just not so soon (planning on proposing before the end of the year...I don't wanna cheap out on the ring ) 

She knows working on the TT and spending money on it has been a dream/priority of mine over most other money sucking hobbies, so shes coming off as if it wont come for quite some while. but you never know with women... Im at least hoping its a surprise lol. :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well... Due to being dumb and having an attitude of "_Ill just do it later_" towards some stuff (primarly suspension issues), Im now paying the price..

Just last night after getting home I had an odd feeling of checking my rear tires... So I did.

Well my 2.5 month old tires now look like this...

**Excuse the photos... I didnt realize I was shooting with an ISO of 1600... **

*Driver side rear*









*Passenger side rear* 









I thought Id wait out on purchasing a solution to my camber problem till I found _something_ at the right price... 

Im going to take a risk and deal with raising the rear end enough to straighten out the wheels to lessen the stress on the inside tread/wall of the tires till I receive my solution to my problem. Hopefully nothing will happen during that time, and luckily winter is around the corner for the snow shoes to go on...(well...after I purchase snow tires for the stocks.... :facepalm::banghead

Also in my mission to raise the booty, I noticed a deposit on the rear passenger side damper... 









I had a fear of it possibly being blown (or getting there) and it being an oil deposit that just gathered a lot of debris over time... I also did a few simple tests (compressing the damper by hand etc..) and all seemed well (no jerks and it took quite some force to compress)... minus the fact that it didnt really rebound at all, but then again, neither did the other one... I also went and whipped it with my finger first to see if it was possibly oil, but everything that came off was dry, it was almost like sand/dust.. 

I also saw the residue in a few other places like the spindle, the trailing arm, lower control arm... Could it possibly be tire/tread residue? (Im almost positive it is, but Im no expert...)


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Neb said:


> This is final et of 10 on a 9" wheel in the rear. 215/40/18 tire. So yours would be 15mm less poke


Hey Neb, what is your rear camber set at?? I am running a 9" rear, also w an ending ET of +10. Your fitment in the rear looks good! Did you dremmel off that little "protrusion" inside the rear wheel wells toward the aft of the car? Ive been slowly going lower and lower and as I see it now that is the only thing that is going to rub.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well I got my panzer plate installed this morning, it turned out to be easier than I thought and painless. 

*Before:* Mind you my original skid plate/splash guard was ripped off by a dead raccoon that I...rekilled the weekend before. :facepalm:









*After:*









I also took the liberty to take off my lower heat shield/protector plate off the cats. Id get this lovely rattle while I drove due to rocks making there way in between there (you can see a small pile of rocks that were removed...), and also realized it was hanging by two out of the five screws... 









Thats it for now :wave:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well guys, heres a little sneak peak of what Ive been up to. I picked up an AWD long block from a friend for $150. Ill be building this one and Ill be swapping it in my TT once its done. 










Theres really not much to look at... for now, Ill just be dissembling the block and getting it all cleaned up and preping it for the new parts. :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

why are you swapping your block?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> why are you swapping your block?


This. :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I understand that you're doing a turbo build but why is it necessary for you to swap out the block?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I understand that you're doing a turbo build but why is it necessary for you to swap out the block?


Its not so much a necessity as it is a luxury. My buddies brother got a hold of a very cheap long block that was a no brainier to pass up. 

Instead of having my only DD car down for a month or so to take it apart (or longer), I can calmly gather parts and piece them together, make sure everything is in the right place the right way, while I still have my car to drive. The only time my car will be down will be the week of swapping and getting it tuned. (so long as everything goes smoothly... :laugh

Hope that clears things up. 


ps. I still cant get over the fact of how much our cars booty look alike. :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh all right, cool man. Hopefully everything works out for you. 

And are you sure you didn't copy my ass??  lol just kidding.. yeah i have to agree.. great minds think alike :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

murTTer said:


> Hey Neb, what is your rear camber set at?? I am running a 9" rear, also w an ending ET of +10. Your fitment in the rear looks good! Did you dremmel off that little "protrusion" inside the rear wheel wells toward the aft of the car? Ive been slowly going lower and lower and as I see it now that is the only thing that is going to rub.


Crap totally missed this.

I had my rears set at -3 before I swapped in the custom springs (I had the H&R's in there). So I'm guessing it's around -3.5 now?

No but I beat the *$% out of it!  I need to properly cut it off.. I do rub on it though.. rubbed right through the wheel arch lining


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

Any update on this build and new block build-up?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TeckniX said:


> Any update on this build and new block build-up?


Unfortunately no. Hit a road block. Having some financial issues with the family. Helping my parents out has been my priority with my income. Just hoping things get better soon...


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

sorry to hear bro - Hope things do get better and I'm sure they're happy that you're able to provide for them.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, its been a while since Ive been able to do anything! Not much has been able to get done on the motor. I tried ordering rods a few weeks ago, but two days after I placed my order, IE told me they were out and wouldnt have anything 6 to 8 weeks out. 

Anyways, some quick things that have gone on!

-Received 42dd LEDs for DRLs

-Replacement wheel came to my front door! Finally!









-Installed Revo Technik boost gauge


















-Got me some rubber TT floor mats! changed the whole feel of the interior! 









-Also Bought me some upper strut mount bushings. If the weather turns out to be what they say it is, Ill be taking care of that tomorrow with pics to follow! :thumbup:


Ill hopefully be taking my block to a machine shop soon and I can hopefully get this ball rolling since it was been put on hold for a while! 

Also... Im hoping this isnt fuel leaking from the injector on cylinder #4...Can anyone confirm? I havent had time to dig in yet, Ill probably check tomorrow while my suspension is apart



















Well, thats it for now! :wave:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I like your rims. How much do they weigh without the rubber?:sly:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I like your rims. How much do they weigh without the rubber?:sly:


Thank you sir! 

I believe they are 24lbs w/no rubber each. Plus rubber, too much. :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cool build. :thumbup: Nice mellow pace.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> I believe they are 24lbs w/no rubber each. Plus rubber, too much. :laugh:



Still love them. I wish they were lighter though... I'm very glad I switched to my 19.4lb rims. Car feels like it can MOVE


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Revo gauge looks perfect.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> Revo gauge looks perfect.


Thank you sir, I feel it fits the style best! :thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Since one would assume you had the fuel issue after you installed your boost gauge to your fuel pressure regulator, I would start your diagnosis there. Just my $.02. car looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Just a thought since your planning on getting most, if not all of the car repainted, why not have your body shop weld/fill the antenna hole. I had them do mine with my recent body work and it is soooooo nice without the antenna. Might want to take advantage of the opportunity and have the spoiler removed, welded, filled too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still get good signal? Is there a way to turn your car into the antenna?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey thanks man! 

I actually did do a little digging yesterday and found out that its actually my crankcase breather hose. didnt get to inspect the bulk of it, but Im going to assume the hose blew up. :laugh: 

Theres crap accumulated everywhere... :facepalm:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

How do your 42dd led drl's look? Got any pics


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> How do your 42dd led drl's look? Got any pics


To be quite honest, they look rather bad... Ill go take some pics quick. It could also be that I still have my orange side markers rather then the clear corners. (Might bake my headlights this weeked!)

Edit: Pics.




































Theyre not very bright at all. At least not through the orange side markers. I also made sure I took the pics under an exposure equivalent to what youd see in person. :thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Getting rid of those goofy reflectors and swapping out clear/smoked corners (or tinting out the factory ones to hide the amber color) really transforms the headlights! So worth doing. Hard to beat the bang-for-the-buck of that particular appearance mod. 

With clear corners, switching to LED "bulbs" for the DRLs matches the color of the HIDs much better than the OEM halogens. It really cleans up the appearance a lot in my opinion. I suspect you'll be much happier with the look of your new LEDs once you're getting that clean white light coming through.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Welp. Got around to doing some work on the car this weekend and I baked my headlights and did some body work! 

Started off by cleaning it up since the day turned out to be nearly perfect! 


















Then I moved on to baking headlights! 
Before: 


















car under the knife! 


















Surprisingly, everything thus far went by rather smoothly. Didnt have a single issue, I was a happy man!  

Headlights right before they went into the ovan 









Pulled the reflectors off, used some bondo to fill the holes up, sanded, sprayed, sanded, sprayed and then another final coat. 









Little test run the morning after and resprayed the rings. 









I then moved on to test my hand at a little basic body work. First time ever messing with the stuff. Turned out well and it was quite easy. 

Cost me about $20 for everything I needed. This stuff works great and dries fast! 









The main areas I repaired... 



























The works....station...:laugh: 

Was it the most adequate, probably not... 

Was it done properly, probably not... 

Is this something you want to do on a windy day, absolutly not... 

Was it the most effective, probably not... 

But hey, did it work? Freak yes! 




























The final result of it all... 













































Ive decided that I dont want to spend too much money on trying to get this bumper looking perfect since Ill be using as my winter bumper when the time comes to get the other one. :thumbup: 

It was quite a successful weekend, if I say so myself!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like you had a great day yesterday! Nice.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad to see you up and moving again with the project!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, pretty rewarding deal. Hopefully things can keep going as well as they currently seem! :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, small update. Ordered me some new front times. same size (225/40/18) Hankook ventus v4es's. Piece of poop bridgestones wore out on me already (driver side is my fault for lack of +camber correction.) _Rears are only two months older then the fronts and they still have tons of tread left. _ :facepalm: 





























On the bright side, I did get a set of Scat rods (20mm) for a very low price. (Thanks to MKIIIvr28 ) 










Next on the list are new rotors (mine are getting very low) and for the motor, bearings and misc hardware (gaskets, head bolts etc...) 

Now just to find a place to fully disassemble whats left of the block/head and get the poop machined and ready for assembly! (maybe I can convince my girlfriends parents to let me use their second garage :laugh 

Thats all for now! :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Headlights!!!!!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Headlights!!!!!


 Need to get sanded and polished! I know!! lol :laugh: 

Well! I decided to take apart the bottom end and Its coming a long quite nicely! No problems thus far! Getting Closer and closer to machining time!  

Heres some pics of the fun! 

The deck... 


















Cylinder walls looked pretty good. No major scoring of any sort that I could see. Made me happy  









Inside the crank case...Bracket #3 was being dumb so I gave up for the night. It was getting late anyways... lol Maybe Ill give it another whirl tomorrow or Friday! 


















Pistons looked really good. Theyll look even better after a nice bath! 









Some awesome oil pan grim! 


















Well, now that Im several steps closer to machining, maybe Ill start calling around and getting this set up and done! Once the block is disassembled, the head will come next! 

Thats it for tonight! eace:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

That oil pan needs some TLC. What do you plan on doing to the engine?? 

Keeping on top of your car really well :beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> That oil pan needs some TLC. What do you plan on doing to the engine??
> 
> Keeping on top of your car really well :beer:


 I know right? Yeah Ill get to that next time its nice out. It got cold again. :screwy: 

Anyways, as far as the motor goes, just refreshing/getting new parts. Mainly rods and possibly pistons, we'll see. Heads going to stay stock. If I ever decide to do any headwork, itll go on an AEB head and bigish turbo. For now, Ill experiment with the F23 and see how far I can push it. :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Small update.

Mail man brought me some goodies! 









Stock bore/stroke and CR (sorta - 9.25:1). As fun as messing around with an 8.5:1 CR, its not for me, at least not now. :thumbup:

eace:


----------



## jongbloedt (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing man I should be sleeping but this thread sucked me right in! Can't wait for more!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> Small update.
> 
> Mail man brought me some goodies!
> 
> ...



Looks purdy. Dont dirty it up :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

jongbloedt said:


> Amazing man I should be sleeping but this thread sucked me right in! Can't wait for more!


Hey, thanks a lot man, fellow Minnesotan too! 



Chuckmeister87 said:


> Looks purdy. Dont dirty it up :laugh:


Ha! Not a chance. 

If theyre still clean after theyre installed, then something is seriously wrong! :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

No real updates unfortunately....BUT 



Happy birthday to me! :heart:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I guess its about that time. Its been a year since Ive done any updates! 

Well a lot has happened and changed in my personal life some for the good, some not so good. But we live to learn and make better!

Now that Ive been living the single life for a while, Ive been finding ways to preoccupy my time and finally put proper time into maintaining my TT. Just this last month I was able to finally get the majority of what I needed, to do a nice little refresher on the motor/engine bay, repair and replace some parts. 

Where to begin... 

Well I posted a while ago on how to kill pheasants with the front end of the TT! Heres the carnage up close...

Very glad it hit where it did, all things considered, as it could have either A) hit my wind shield and blown it up, or B) destroyed my head light... 


















AC condenser didnt do too well either, but again, all things considered, it could have been worse. Annoyingly enough though, it was the tiniest nick that decompressed my entire AC system!  



















Anyway, Heres what I came up with for a temporary fix, I just kind of pulled it all out..



















A few months went by and unfortunately for the TT within a short period of time, lost coil pack on cylinder one (after changing spark plugs and realizing they weren't the problem :facepalm: ) 

Guess which plug came out of cyl 1









and replaced with some NGK platinums, stock gap.









and than I ran over a deer carcass on the way to work and pulled this number on my downpipe...










I figured after the abuse over the winter, it was about that time to put the TT down for a bit for some R&R. It was nearing 160k and I needed to address a few select items 

So I tore down...










Some things I needed to address were....

Timing belt
Motor mounts
Replace power steering pump
replace coil packs
replace spark plugs
and tons more that I figured Id fix while I was in there. 

Started off by doing a complete emissions delete (though I left the catch can set up for another time) sorry for the cell pic









Than replaced my really ghetto setup of a vac line to my boost gauge which was kinked in several places apparently...









replaced my super duper leaky PS pump with one nearly new that I sourced out for $20 









replaced one of my cracked/leaky vac lines (this one was the crank case to manifold line)









Replaced my dip stick funnel as I most assuredly tore mine apart doing N249/SAI delete









Got a new overflow ball as this one clearly has seen better days and was full of gunk at the bottome...









Got my hands on some VF motor/tranny mounts for $100









and then it was on to replacing my serp belt and tensioner and of course the timing belt job!



















This was probably one of the most satisfying moments during the entire time the TT was down! 









after counting, recounting, and recounting 68, I was ready to pull the pin!









Once that went on, I took a break from the mechanical parts, and tried my hand and the art of plastic welding. Please dont rail my attempt as its mainly to just keep the poor bumper together, not trying to make this cover look like new... too much damage already done to it to do that...

Anyway, I started by removing the filler plate and the stupid license plate holder and got sanding and filling the holes.










I than got the idea to remove a chunk of already painted plastic behind the filler plate to act as 'filler' to cover up the areas that I had lost of the bumper when I hit the pheasant. 



















This is what it looked like from the inside. Very messy job on my part, but it holds very well and thats all I really cared about, besides, no one will see the inside of it!




























I was finally ready to put stuff together!


















And then it went on for a test fit! 









While the wheels were off, I decided to repalace the very low quality hubcentric rings supplied by Raderwerks and replaced them with some billet aluminium rings










This were finally starting to get together though at this point I was waiting on the mail man for some bolts for the tranny mount, oil drain plug, dipstick funnel, and PS pump reservoir...









A week and a half after my order was placed, I received the goods! :screwy:









And the finished product! 


















Idles beautifully and runs great! 

oh, and I also caved and ended up purchasing an 93oct tune by APR second hand for rather cheap... So its been a blast the last couple days as I havent even had the TT on the road for a whole week yet!! 

Final list of what was ultimately done
-Timing Belt + all components
-Serpentine Belt + tensioner 
-Replaced power steering pump
-Replaced several vacuum hoses
-Replaced manifold to crank case breather hose
-Replaced coolant overflow ball
-Replaced power steering reservoir 
-New dipstick funnel 
-VF motor/tranny mounts 
-Open air cone intake
-SAI delete
-n249 delete
-EVAP delete
-Coolant flush 
-Oil change 

Thats it for now I guess! eace:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

So much awesome! Can't wait to see the "after" in real life!

eace:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

"...I ran over a deer carcass ..."
Um, what?? (Glad it wasn't any worse, btw)

So much work, looking great. Can't wait to see live.

And: Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys.



Imola_TT said:


> "...I ran over a deer carcass ..."
> Um, what?? (Glad it wasn't any worse, btw)
> 
> So much work, looking great. Can't wait to see live.
> ...


Thanks for the birthday wish! 

As for the deer carcass....yeah.. Well you see, I was going into work at a very early hour (3:30-4:00 am) and was driving down the unlit section of I94 between Rogers and Maple grove and at those speeds, by the time I spotted it, it was too late and was already on top of it. 

To be honest, I thought I had just totalled my car as it sounded absolutely nasty. The quick glance I was able to get looked to be like a large buck. Surprisingly and amazingly enough, only damage caused went to the down pipe, I swear my whole front end should have exploded.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> -Then theres the antenna that was ripped off or something...its not there anymore and all thats left is a nub...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before you fall victim to the abominations known as "shark fin"; I suggest you look at audio isolation feet.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

mdjenkins said:


> Before you fall victim to the abominations known as "shark fin"; I suggest you look at audio isolation feet.


I actually went for a more subtle approach and got one of these from Verdict Motorsports. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Interesting... whats going on here? :sly::facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

oh boy:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: Oh nooo's!! Not the dipsh!t...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup. I went there. eace:

Surprisingly, It didnt turn out too bad. The purpose of this was that Ive always wanted to do this 'color scheme' and was curious to see what my car would look like with it. My answer was plastidip as if I decided against it, Id just remove it and if I liked it, Id eventually go and get it done permanently. 

When I did this, I also wanted to do this as good as possible, so I went and removed the side rails and the side mirrors to actually get some good, even coverage with out having to worry about leaving blank spots on the otherwise hard to reach areas.

Now on to the pics! :thumbup:

Heres some before..






















































Every TT owners nightmare when removing the glass... 
It was the only original glass left on the car *13 years old!! Ordered a new one and should get it early next week! 



















Did some 'preping' and cleaned the surface of major dirts and oils. I wasnt too concerned about the overspray since its plastidip. Litereally rub your hand over the areas with overspray and it wipes right off. 





































After several coats, it was starting to smoothen out.




























The finished product, just letting it air/dry out now.



















The "smooth" orange peel effect. :facepalm: Luckily you can hardly tell. 










Now just waiting on the mirror housing to finish drying




























Now this is where I kinda messed up. I didnt have a sharp enough straight edge when I pulled the tape off, so the plastidip starting ripping rough. Really bummed me out! 



















Where it sits. 



















And my favourite shot. 










The Mirror housings 




























Got a little dirty as I went out the night after I finished! Im probably going to wait a few days so it fully cures before I try cleaning it real well. 



















Anyway, one thing I learned while doing this is, I absolutely suck at painting... Thank God this stuff is crazy forgiving!! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice haha. Looks fine on my iPhone screen


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Love the black roof. Needs to be glossy


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That does look good.:thumbup: Vinyl wrap it if you end up sticking with it.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nice haha. Looks fine on my iPhone screen


Just _fine_ huh? :laugh::beer:



[email protected] said:


> Love the black roof. Needs to be glossy


Thanks man :beer:

I was thinking about how it would look glossy, but I dont dare use the 'glossifier' they provide cause then I think it would definitely look tacky with the finish Ive seen on those! 

Maybe when I decided to go permanent I might go glossy! 



Forty-six and 2 said:


> That does look good.:thumbup: Vinyl wrap it if you end up sticking with it.


Thank you sir! :thumbup: Doesnt vinyl only last like 5 years or so? (basing that on what Ive heard from a local that vinyl wrapped his TTrs)


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Found this today...or rather a lack there of, during my routine visual inspections...  :banghead::banghead::banghead:










Bought an extra two sets of bolts and had them shipped overnight...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL well that's not good. Were they not torqued or something?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> LOL well that's not good. Were they not torqued or something?


Well, as far as Im aware, everything was done to spec per Bentley manual. The bolt didn't back out though, it actually snapped. 

In any case, I either did something wrong, the bolts from ECS suck, or due to the mounts being so stiff, it put a lot of stress on them. Maybe its all of the above. Im just glad I caught it when I did and not when the motor dropped. Im thinking of getting some ARP bolts made.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Well, as far as Im aware, everything was done to spec per Bentley manual. The bolt didn't back out though, it actually snapped.
> 
> In any case, I either did something wrong, the bolts from ECS suck, or due to the mounts being so stiff, it put a lot of stress on them. Maybe its all of the above. Im just glad I caught it when I did and not when the motor dropped. Im thinking of getting some ARP bolts made.



Glad you find that out before something bad happened! I know my VF mounts came with class 12.9 bolts that exceed grade 8. I think it would be tough to break. Did you use OEM bolts somehow? Did you overtighten it? Here are some specs:


http://vf-engineering.com/vf_2011/pdfs/g4-enginesidemount.pdf
http://vf-engineering.com/vf_2011/pdfs/g4-transsidemount.pdf
http://vf-engineering.com/vf_2011/pdfs/PMOUNTFITv1.00.pdf


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Quick update!

Got it all sorted out last weekend. I ended up having to order another trans mount bracket as the bolt was torqued too much for me to tap and remove with the tools I had at my disposal. 

It turns out, based on looking at the bolt and bracket, that I indeed over torqued it. I put the bottom of the bolt through the bracket enough to crack and expose the bolt on the bottom end of the bracket. Its a little disappointing to admit as I try to be very careful and meticulous about those things. I guess we just simply learn from our mistakes! 

I also ordered new bushings for my dog bone mount as they are extremely worn out (I should have known better than to not do them all at the same time.) 

anyway, Ill post pics tomorrow since its a little late! thats all for now! :wave:

**Edit for pics**

Result of my mistake... :facepalm:

My unsuccessful attempt at extracting the bolt. 









Heres the damage of the bolt going in too far. 



























All better now. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

So I ended up tackling the dog bone mount last weekend...that was interesting. Took a lot more work than I expected, but it got done. The original bushings were mush, literally... 

Once installed, man did it make a difference! Specially during shifts!! 



















And heres a little something Ive been putting together. Figured Id give a little sneak peak at whats going on. :beer:










:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I figured it would be appropriate to announce that as of mid last week, this amazing vehicle Ive been blessed with is.........................*OFFICIALLY MINE AND PAID OFF!!!!* 












And simply for kicks, I thought Id share with you the latest in my musical endeavours! 
Im back at it!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well this finally made it to my front door! 

Thanks ben! 

Box making skills were amazing by the way. Enjoyed taking it apart! :laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Great progress on the car bro :thumbup: 

Love the drum cover. You have got some nice equipment there, too!


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

*door adjustment*

I took a look through his thread and noticed where he mentioned this issue but, I must be an idiot :screwy: because I was not able to find how you guys fixed this. Was the striker adjusted inward? I have this same problem on both doors of my TT and I have adjusted the windows to stop the wind noise but I think this is actually what caused it. Can you help me out? This is the post I am referring to:


"I also noticed my passenger door was off a little and poked out when it was fully shut...

I should thank idwurks and his thread for bringing it to my attention/curiosity to even look at mine! :thumbup:

*Before...*









*After...*







"


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Well this finally made it to my front door!
> 
> Thanks ben!
> 
> Box making skills were amazing by the way. Enjoyed taking it apart! :laugh:


 It was one of my more creative boxes... haha


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

arnoldcp said:


> Was the striker adjusted inward?


You are correct sir! It was just a little adjusting inward and playing about until I got it where I desired! Pretty easy but rewarding fix if youve got a leak in the window! :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

UPDATE! _**Firstly Id like to apologize for the photos, could have gotten much better shots but was too lazy to switch into my wide angle lens, so I most of the photos are with a very narrow lens!**_

So I took the TT to Nur Technik this weekend and got this done! 

Out with the old, In with the new! 


















This is what was left of my OEM downpipe...









OEM DP vs 3" DP









Of course you cant do anything fun without breaking anything, so heres a nut welded to what was left of a turbo stud that broke off. 









The Man at work! Mocking the exhaust up and tacking it together for the time being! 




































Getting the tip fitted :laugh:









The welds were absolutely beautiful! 



























Finishing touches! 









And what It looked like once it was all said and done! 










Also while I was at it, I figured I replace this guy









With this guy...... Thanks to Max and the guys at Verdict Motorsports for getting this out to me! 









Did some cutting and refitting of the stock hose as it was a little long for the MMDV









The sound of the exhaust is somewhat unique, havent really heard many 1.8ts, if any, with this sound. Its very very quiet for a straight through design with only 2 resonators and no cats. Theres one point in rpm range that the loud frequencies arent covered, so it kinda screams like a honda for about a second... :banghead: :facepalm: but then it continues to blast through nicely! Other then that, the TT feels absolutely awesome! Power is very smooth and progressive and pulls hard (for a tuned 180q ) 

Thats all for now! :beer:eace:


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks for the response on the door adjustment, i will tackle that when i replace the drivers side door latch/switch.

this is a great thread, eventually I will find the time and the money to work on my TT...


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

That honda sound is not cool haha. In the future you can place another resonator somewhere at the end of your exhaust system.
Cool updates you have.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Interesting, I have almost the same setup.

180q
MM DV
2.5" turbo back with 1 resonator.. No honda sound though, but it sounds awesome


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Yeah, Ill see if I can come up with a good video. Ive noticed the 'honda' sound seems more 'honda-like' from the interior of the car. Im curious to see what it sounds like from the outside. It sounds really good with the windows down (its been ~40*F if not colder since Ive had it installed so windows up is all I know!)


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Heres a video I took tonight. You can hear the trumpet-like sound when I let off around 3.5k - 4k rpm. Thats what sounds "honda-like" to me, specially from the inside.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

So earlier this year, I was curious to see what the TT would look like with 9" shoes up front. It cuts it real close on the strut with a 17mm spacer (about my pinkies width gap between wheel/tire and strut) but I dont think Id like to pop the wheel out any more than it is. 

I kinda wanted to switch it up a bit without getting a new set of wheels (Im already set on my next setup, but pretty wheels are not currently on the priority list). I currently have 3 18x9 so buying a single rim is rather inexpensive and Im in need of new tires for next season anyways, Id also need to get a thicker set of spacers for the rear to match. 

Not quite sure how I feel about it. Im wobbling at the edge of yae and nae. 





































Im sure it doesnt help that the wheels/car was really dirty.









Opinions?:beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What are you naying about horsey?! Looks good! Maybe with a little more stretch though, and a tad lower.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Looks perfect to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> What are you naying about horsey?! Looks good! Maybe with a little more stretch though, and a tad lower.





SteveAngry said:


> Looks perfect to me. :thumbup:


Thanks guys.

To get a little more specific of where I stand, Matt, is that Minnesota roads SUCK. 

Every year, snowplows will pass by and demolish newly paved roads and more specifically, the interstate roads... which is where 95% of my driving happens. I love the look of slammed and stanced cars, but due to the way things are around here and the fact that I like static suspension, doesnt allow me to go any lower, as Im already running into places where I feel like Im going to rip my exhaust off... 

Also, to continue on my static suspension and height position of things...Im a sucker for spirited driving... right now, being that this is my only car, I really enjoy being able to take corners and enjoy the roads without having to worry about rubbing or not being able to handle it and I dont want to ruin that as its relaxing to me. 

Ideally, Id like to actually turn this one into more of a track dominating machine (still have plenty to learn in terms of building and suspension geometry, along with hours behind the wheel with instructed road course driving) but the main focus is to make my TT a semi-track car as Id still like to take the TT out and drive out and about through town and enjoy country roads without getting shot!

So with that said, its currently a struggle trying to get a nice balance between looks and function. Id rather turn down the looks if its hugely going to defeat the function at the moment. Maybe someday I can have an all show TT, an all go TT, and maybe a persevered TT to keep cosmetically stock and maybe just bolt-ons to keep its roots! :laugh::laugh: Boy...wishful thinking!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ideally, Id like to actually turn this one into more of a track dominating machine (still have plenty to learn in terms of building and suspension geometry, along with hours behind the wheel with instructed road course driving) but the main focus is to make my TT a semi-track car as Id still like to take the TT out and drive out and about through town and enjoy country roads without getting shot!
> 
> So with that said, its currently a struggle trying to get a nice balance between looks and function. Id rather turn down the looks if its hugely going to defeat the function at the moment. Maybe someday I can have an all show TT, an all go TT, and maybe a persevered TT to keep cosmetically stock and maybe just bolt-ons to keep its roots! :laugh::laugh: Boy...wishful thinking!



Looking good boss! As for turning a TT into a track weapon, it does not take much. Good coils, adjustable links and control arms, Haldex controller, sticky rubber and good pads go 9/10ths of the way. Lots of seat time with a reliable platform without getting greedy makes it kinder on the wallet and on the car. Personally, I have only run into a few cars that I cannot beat on the track, most of them being modified GT3's Z06's and 135's all on slicks and enough suspension that you could buy three or four more TT's! But I am not far behind with a car that still has stock seats/AC and can be driven in the winter. 

Keep it simple and get some seat time first off as soon as you can. Focus on driving for the first 4 or 5 events, then you can make some small tweaks, but you have to be consistent in order to be able to tell if a change helped or made things worse. 

The TT is a great platform that is very capable and friendly to drive fast. GT3 hunting is not very far away, but does take pushing things to a little more extreme level.

:thumbup:


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> To get a little more specific of where I stand, Matt, is that Minnesota roads SUCK.
> 
> ...


I live in Minnesota, too, and concur on the road conditions. You have to be very wary of potholes this time of year. Probably true for NY, PA, and many other places. My solution to increasing the "stance" of the car was to put 35mm wheel adapters on the rear and 20mm on the front (total is 70mm and 40mm increase, respectively), with 235/45R17 in winter Blizzaks and 245/40R17 in summer tires, mounted on BMW Z4 style 106 "turbine" 8" rims. I run Bilstein HD struts and shocks, stock springs with no lowering, Defcon 4 kit, the Neuspeed 19mm rear anti-sway bar, and the Neuspeed rear adjustable camber control arms.

The car seems to handle great (I haven't been able to compare it to a Boxster or Elise), and I have no winter clearance problems.

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/03/e4e2ygyd.jpg


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well if you're going to be really spirit driving the car I doubt that setup will work (9" front with those tires). I have a feeling you're going to rub quite a bit around corners. What size tires are on there now? going down to a 215/40 won't make that much of a difference on the ride quality but it will make a huge difference on rubbing or not.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice car, i like all the lill tweaks you have been doing yourself


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

So last night, I pulled the trigger on something kind of big. Ill try not to spill the beans. 

Im thinking Im also going to start a whole new build thread as Im not very happy with this one as it has a lot of useless information (on my part) and is very messy in terms of my progression. So stay tuned. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't wait to see this unfold!


----------

